# Illinois GTO/TrailblazerSS cruise-cookout



## Rynesgto (Mar 23, 2006)

Me and some members over at LS1GTO.com and TrailblazerSS.com are planning a cruise/cookout at starved rock state park in central illinois.So far the date is set for sept.30 on a saturday.We will all meet at JC Whitney distribution center right off of I80 and go from there.We are expecting quite a bit of cars and a lot of fun.The cruise should be very scenic,we are taking a route through the park and on some twisty roads with no stop signs.the drive from the suburbs is about an hour and a hlaf and a little under an hour from peoria,bloomington,and rockford areas. This will most likely be the last big cruise/get together of the year.Bring the family if youd like,there is an indoor water park at Grand Bear Lodge just across the street so the kids and wives can hang out there if they dont wanna hang out.Thanx.PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

how would i get there from elmwood park


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> how would i get there from elmwood park


get over to i-80 and go west u cant miss it


----------



## Rynesgto (Mar 23, 2006)

Like he said, I80 west and you take the Utica exit.Go to a stop sign,turn right and you will see a gigantic JC Whitney.If you want you can go over to LS1GTO.com and talk to some of the chicago people,they might be meeting and cruising down here as a goat hurd. The cruise info is the midwest section under fall goat cruise.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

r there going to be any meetings before this one, thanks for the info :cheers


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I can't believe this... I JUST made plans today for the 30th... Now I have to see if I can weezle out of them...


----------



## Rynesgto (Mar 23, 2006)

So far we have 37 GTO's for sure and 4 TrailblazerSS's.Our goal is to have around 100 GTO's.New York City had the biggest GTO gathering at 98,we want to beat that.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> r there going to be any meetings before this one, thanks for the info :cheers


Yes there is!

Or at least we're trying to get some to go to a car show, actually two shows. August 4th @ Monmouth and 5th @ LaHarpe.

If you want more info contact me or go to ls1gto and have a look at the Midwest section. At this point only a few have said they're going.

Monica


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well count me in on the 30th if it does't rain :cheers


----------



## Rynesgto (Mar 23, 2006)

Like i said,all you suburban guys go over to LS1GTO.com and go to the midwest forum under fall goat cruise.The chicago people i think are meeting up at around 355 and 55 and heading down.The addess to the meeting spot is ( 761 Progress Parkway- LaSalle,IL)
From the suburbs its 55 south to 80 west and the utica exit.Take the utica exit,take a left and you will hit a 4 way,take a right and youl see a huge JC Whitney on your right.Id suggest going over to LS1GTO.com just to put your name in so we know how many and the people who are going get to know ya.We are having name tags from the board so we can put a face with a name.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

well put a check down for another GTO. not possitive if ill be able to make it but put a check down anyways. should get some friends to come with maybe anoter GTO or 2


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll b there 4 sure!!!!!


----------



## blue05 (Apr 19, 2005)

here is the link to the info. Look forward to seeing you guys and girls there.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90655


----------



## JMH GTO (Dec 19, 2006)

*Any chance this will happen in 2007 for those of us.......*

Who were Goatless in 2006?:lol:


----------



## ShAnE's2005GtO (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounded like a blast. I would of loved to go for sure. arty:


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd go - just not please not the last weekend in Sept...


----------

